# Mutt IMAP head_cache



## Duckshot (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi there

I have been trying to get mutt working with IMAP.
I have run the run the configure script with the the IMAP, SSL, and header_cache install option.

However, I keep getting an error which says I require Tokyo Cabinet, gmdb, or Berkley Database 4.

I have installed each of these programs, but I am still getting this error.

the error occurs on the line:

checking Berkley > 4.0

This error only happens when I try to enable header_cache

Any help would we be great, as I have to wait for 2 mins for the headers to download each time!


----------

